# Brisbane members shout out!!!



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Hi I am TR.
I like Pina Colada's and getting caught in the rain.
But I especially like riding my bike because it is fun.


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

The pig here. I don't mind riding especially on the flats when TR is struggling to keep up the pace. I prefer the hills though.


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi. I'm Pete.

Ride bikes, have fun. Simple. :thumbsup:


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

Witch here...not in Brisbane at the moment, but will be back soon enough!

I like to curse people, especially TR when trying to do wheelies.:thumbsup:


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

Same names, different forum.
Hello all.


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

Yup, Hello All,

Pete, couldnt sleep last night??  

G


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Neildy said:


> Same names, different forum.
> Hello all.


And hopefully different vibe too.


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Another familiar name to some too...


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Ah, beautiful Brisbane. Cruz here though I don't have a Cruz anymore.


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

It's good to see all you good people here. :cornut:


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Because I had too.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

cruz said:


> Because I had too.


I see your Dillon and raise you a witch!!!!!


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Is that Deefa in the background on the VT?


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Yes, that is Chief One Wing (deefa) in the background.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

cruz said:


> Yes, that is Chief One Wing (deefa) in the background.


He was actually what I wass trying to photograph at the time. 

Bad witch!!!


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

TR said:


> He was actually what I wass trying to photograph at the time.
> 
> Bad witch!!!


It's like when ghosts appear mysteriously in photos........ the witch was actually at the back of the track when the photo was taken but her supernatural self (or is that unnatural ? - it's certainly not natural having legs that short) impossed itself in the photo. :nono:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

GiantPete said:


> It's like when ghosts appear mysteriously in photos........ the witch was actually at the back of the track when the photo was taken but her supernatural self (or is that unnatural ? - it's certainly not natural having legs that short) impossed itself in the photo. :nono:


I think you mean abnormal?!?!?!


----------



## Davos1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Word up


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Davos1 said:


> Word up


Morning Dave. :cornut:


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

I see your "happy place" and your fantastic "witch" and curse your way a TR and a Pig.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Davos1 said:


> Word up


Hi Dave. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

wenji said:



> I see your "happy place" and your fantastic "witch" and curse your way a TR and a Pig.:thumbsup:


I looked like I was having fun there.


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

TR said:


> I think you mean abnormal?!?!?!


:madman: not on this forum too...please, I am TRYING to get a new reputation...:skep:


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

wenji said:


> :madman: not on this forum too...please, I am TRYING to get a new reputation...:skep:


I'm sure we could start a new reputation for you if you'd like. Let me confer with my partners in crime and we'll see what we can come up with.


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

TR said:


> I looked like I was having fun there.


It was cold there TR.:eekster:

I think even the Witch's widdle wegs had shrunk a widdle.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

PorKy said:


> It was cold there TR.:eekster:
> 
> I think even the Witch's widdle wegs had shrunk a widdle.


Sure was.
I could not feel my fingers for about the first hour or so, which made it pretty hard to use the brakes.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

I have now had a suggestion of a Team Banned for the next 12/24hr event and was also asked to join a Banned and Disillusioned ride.

Anyone else interested???


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

Wow...it's like I never left the country..yah..:skep:


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

TR said:


> I have now had a suggestion of a Team Banned for the next 12/24hr event and was also asked to join a Banned and Disillusioned ride.
> 
> Anyone else interested???


And what prerequisites are required??? I have a feeling I may fit the requirements...


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

Hi people, I'm Dan, though most call me EP... I'm 6'1" 82kg and like hiking and travelling... oops! sorry! wrong website!...  


moving right along... yeah, I like biking too... :thumbsup:


----------



## DanmTheNameIWantedIsTaken (Sep 7, 2006)

Another Jezza who would have thunk it.


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

DanmTheNameIWantedIsTaken said:


> Another Jezza who would have thunk it.


...maybe try 'Damn' not Danm... unless of course you like it like that!...


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

hellooooooo


----------



## DanmTheNameIWantedIsTaken (Sep 7, 2006)

Bugger! and I don't seem to be able to change it. Oh well.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

DanmTheNameIWantedIsTaken said:


> Bugger! and I don't seem to be able to change it. Oh well.


Why the hell is Dan M the name you want??
Your name is Jeremy isn't it??


----------



## proff42 (Jul 24, 2006)

Who's ya daddy.... :thumbsup: 

I feel like such a webite hussy.... :skep:


----------



## Deefa (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello people. Chief One Wing here...


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Deefa said:


> Hello people. Chief One Wing here...


Dry your eyes Deefa.
We are all friends here.


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

Deefa said:


> Hello people. Chief One Wing here...


You nearly qualify to join the chainsaw jugglers and friends.


----------



## Deefa (Sep 7, 2006)

Another week or 2 and I'll be ready to get back on and ride around Southbank.:thumbsup: :rockon:


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Hi, sorry I'm late, did I miss anything?
By the way, I have tried to one-up you TR, I asked to be removed and my posts deleted from "the site that we can not speak its name". No response yet.


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Banned Team and Ride, count me in.


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Well, it's official, I'm now a non-person.


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard Gordy.


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Gordyau said:


> Banned Team and Ride, count me in.


Hmm, we may be able to field quite a large group...


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Gordyau said:


> Hi, sorry I'm late, did I miss anything?
> By the way, I have tried to one-up you TR, I asked to be removed and my posts deleted from "the site that we can not speak its name". No response yet.


Wow Gordy.
I think you have me beat.

Pete
What has happened with you???


----------



## mtbmarty (Mar 2, 2006)

Deefa said:


> Another week or 2 and I'll be ready to get back on and ride around Southbank.:thumbsup: :rockon:


Good to see you'll be back on the bike so soon Deefa.:thumbsup:

I thought I'd join the crowd and see what was going on. I'd also be keen to join any ride organised if I can make it.

See you all soon.


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

Deja-fkin'-vu


----------



## daz1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Dammit...another daz, now daz1. Who is going to do me the pleaseure of a cool avatar?

Porky do you still have the pictures of my hand. that would be a cool one.


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

Nah lost them on the last reinstall of windows. Sorry buddy. :madman:


----------



## SC Fairy (Sep 5, 2006)

Hi Emms here.....

I'm not broken yay


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

SC Fairy said:


> Hi Emms here.....
> 
> I'm not broken yay


Woohooo!!!!
So when are you back on a bike???


----------



## JezzaGiveMeMyNameBackU... (Sep 7, 2006)

Maybe this one is better


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

Well it wasn't tonight obviously. It was just Ray and I soaking up the trails at Gap Creek.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

PorKy said:


> Well it wasn't tonight obviously. It was jsut Ray and I soaking up the trails at Gap Creek.


Well at least you were there to call an ambulance for him if he needed it and he would have been there to fix your bike for you.


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

Nice one Jezza.  

I thought you were flat out at work tonight?


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

TR said:


> Well at least you were there to call an ambulance for him if he needed it and he would have been there to fix your bike for you.


I took the Heckler along tonight Ray wouldn't know what suspension and gears are would he? It is running smooth at the moment lucky Jezza knows a couple of decent mechanics.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

PorKy said:


> I took the Heckler along tonight Ray wouldn't know what suspension and gears are would he? It is running smooth at the moment lucky Jezza knows a couple of decent mechanics.


You get that SS up and running again yet???


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

TR said:


> You get that SS up and running again yet???


I got the bits for it and a certain person living up to his name of slowmo claiming he will do it tomorrow. Still trying to work out which tomorrow is the real one. Hopefully Friday afternoon I shall be back in action. I changed to a 20t sprocket as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

PorKy said:


> I got the bits for it and a certain person living up to his name of slowmo claiming he will do it tomorrow. Still trying to work out which tomorrow is the real one. Hopefully Friday afternoon I shall be back in action. I changed to a 20t sprocket as well. :thumbsup:


Good move on the 20T.


----------



## mtbmarty (Mar 2, 2006)

Flippa Knoggin Dude?????? What's the go Porky? You need to give my kids some credit for that one. 

As its getting warmer I was thinking that we could organise the next camping/riding/not riding trip somewhere and they could teach you some new phrases. Any suggestions anyone?????


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAH FAAAAAAAAAAAAAARK !
All you bloody troublemaking bicycle riders are here as well ! :madman: 

Check out TR's number of posts ! he's been cheating on us..

Wow Gordy is committed to chasing TR around for an argument   resigned his post !

Why doesn't that High-Tea bloke PG hook us up with a private forum, invite only, so we don't have people searching to find something to whinge about in their shallow lives ? :thumbsup: 

I got my roadie commuter rear wheel tonight, never thought I would say they look nice ! :nono: 

As you were


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

ok people... I have got a ride happening Sun at Cootha... I have started a new thread http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=225413

...check it out see if this is for you... :thumbsup:


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

mtbmarty said:


> Flippa Knoggin Dude?????? What's the go Porky? You need to give my kids some credit for that one.
> 
> As its getting warmer I was thinking that we could organise the next camping/riding/not riding trip somewhere and they could teach you some new phrases. Any suggestions anyone?????


I was thinking the same thing. I am still keen for Stanthorpe area. But coastal would be okay as well. Just to teach those young whipper snappers a few more annoyances it is worth going anywhere.


----------



## jpg (Dec 30, 2005)

Dillon said:


> Why doesn't that High-Tea bloke PG hook us up with a private forum, invite only, so we don't have people searching to find something to whinge about in their shallow lives ? :thumbsup:


Firing up the Vandergraf generator now - Commodore 64 should be up and working soon...don't hold your breath


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Nah man we can chat/multi-play that paddle-ball on Atari 64 hooked up to strings across town ....


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

mtbmarty said:


> Flippa Knoggin Dude?????? What's the go Porky? You need to give my kids some credit for that one.
> 
> As its getting warmer I was thinking that we could organise the next camping/riding/not riding trip somewhere and they could teach you some new phrases. Any suggestions anyone?????


NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO! Wait for me! WAIT FOR MEEEEEEEEEEE! Or at least don't tell me about it!!

You can't organize Stanthorpe...that was my plan that everyone said was "too far" to go....no..no..no...:nono: :nono: :nono:

You people are mean...I am going back to the different time zone now...

Em...glad to hear you ain't broken....does that mean Jimmy doesn't have to....never mind..


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

PorKy said:


> I took the Heckler along tonight Ray wouldn't know what suspension and gears are would he? It is running smooth at the moment lucky Jezza knows a couple of decent mechanics.


agreed...did anyone else here see him thread the chain through cam's derailuer that night...hahahaha


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

Oh witch we wouldn't dream of going camping without you.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Dillon said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAH FAAAAAAAAAAAAAARK !
> All you bloody troublemaking bicycle riders are here as well ! :madman:
> 
> Check out TR's number of posts ! he's been cheating on us..
> ...


Pickle
No trouble making over here.
Just Sunshine, happiness and rainbows every day.

And definitely no discussion *(negative or positive)* of that other site (from me anyway).


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

wenji said:


> agreed...did anyone else here see him thread the chain through cam's derailuer that night...hahahaha


Hey, I'll have you know, I did work in a bike shop were I was paid to work on people's bikes, probably why I don't work on mine now....

I did break out the geared, bouncy contraption last night. And er, yeah, it needs some TLC, and some chain lube...

No crashes either, or bike breakages from Porky, although he was n't in the best of shape...


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

SC Fairy said:


> Hi Emms here.....
> 
> I'm not broken yay


Great news Emma!

but you do know Jimmy frequents this forum, you could have had him doing dishes that little bit longer...


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

JezzaGiveMeMyNameBackU... said:


> Maybe this one is better


How did you change your username? Or did you just create a new one?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

GiantPete said:


> How did you change your username? Or did you just create a new one?


He created a new one.
You can get your username changed here but you need to contact the Admin to do it.


----------



## SC Fairy (Sep 5, 2006)

TR said:


> Woohooo!!!!
> So when are you back on a bike???


Actually TR I just got back from a little cruise at daisy this morning. 
But I think the rehab is going to take a bit longer than I had anticipated:eekster: . As long as the trail is dead flat (kinda like a dirt super highway) i am ok, but as soon as the going gets a little rough or there are obstacles in my path the wrist is NOT HAPPY. Takes the fun outa the ride when you have to get off your bike for the good bits. Oh well, it was nice to stretch the legs and any day that I'm outside in the sun and not at work is a good one!!.


----------



## SC Fairy (Sep 5, 2006)

NoWay Ray said:


> Great news Emma!
> 
> but you do know Jimmy frequents this forum, you could have had him doing dishes that little bit longer...


True

I did say it wasn't broken, but I didn't say it wasn't still sore


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

SC Fairy said:


> Actually TR I just got back from a little cruise at daisy this morning.
> But I think the rehab is going to take a bit longer than I had anticipated:eekster: . As long as the trail is dead flat (kinda like a dirt super highway) i am ok, but as soon as the going gets a little rough or there are obstacles in my path the wrist is NOT HAPPY. Takes the fun outa the ride when you have to get off your bike for the good bits. Oh well, it was nice to stretch the legs and any day that I'm outside in the sun and not at work is a good one!!.


Sounds just like the injury I did to my hand in a DH race....a week before going to Japan for another DH race and a week of DHing:madman: ...found a box of cold and flu tablets (codiene!!) and took about 8 a day to numb the pain in my hand ....mostly OK unless I was doing the drop...ouch!

Took about a year to fully get rid of the pain, only really noticed it on long rides...like the 24hr...:thumbsup:


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

PorKy said:


> Oh witch we wouldn't dream of going camping without you.


Do I detect sarcasm there....:skep:


----------



## SC Fairy (Sep 5, 2006)

wenji said:


> Sounds just like the injury I did to my hand in a DH race....a week before going to Japan for another DH race and a week of DHing:madman: ...found a box of cold and flu tablets (codiene!!) and took about 8 a day to numb the pain in my hand ....mostly OK unless I was doing the drop...ouch!
> 
> Took about a year to fully get rid of the pain, only really noticed it on long rides...like the 24hr...:thumbsup:


Bugger Wenji....that sounds nasty. 
I hope my hand isn't going to take that long to heal:sad:


----------



## Bubble (Sep 8, 2006)

Does anyone recognise any of these spankers ??
:madmax:



















Why is this man semi nude ??










What's the go with a pink jersey ??? With bb guns like that they should be covered up :nono:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Bubble said:


> Does anyone recognise any of these spankers ??
> :madmax:
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to be a spanker who can't post a pic?!?!?!


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

This what you are trying to do spanker???


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Hard to recognise Deefa without tears in his eyes.


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

TR said:


> Seems to be a spanker who can't post a pic?!?!?!


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

What a bunch of sexy men...NOT. Hey Bubble we have never met but I like your style, keep up the heaping **** on them  

I was out racing bicycles tonight, how about you lot ??:skep:


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

no racing but a few bottles of wine


hey how about these freaks


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

lycra - my eyes, owwww.


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

Dillon said:


> lycra - my eyes, owwww.


It's not the lycra which is a problem....it's WHO is IN the lycra...


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Too true, maybe nude is better ? nah maybe not ...
It would be cooler though, but as for the saddle sores...


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

wenji said:


> It's not the lycra which is a problem....it's WHO is IN the lycra...


Well it was a road race


----------



## Bubble (Sep 8, 2006)

wenji said:


> It's not the lycra which is a problem....it's WHO is IN the lycra...


Hey I'll have you know I look sh!t hot in lycra !! Just ask me I'll tell you  
Now if it was Porky that's a whole different story :yikes:


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

Bubble said:


> Hey I'll have you know I look sh!t hot in lycra !! Just ask me I'll tell you
> Now if it was Porky that's a whole different story :yikes:


Bubble your nickname suggests you are not as aerodynamic as you think. Having seen your leather jacket that cost seven cows their life.......:skep:


----------



## Bubble (Sep 8, 2006)

PorKy said:


> Bubble your nickname suggests you are not as aerodynamic as you think. Having seen your leather jacket that cost seven cows their life.......:skep:


You neglected to mention that you are now wearing that leather jacket and doing it justice


----------



## daz1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ah, the old days. 

They used all of hat excess skin of yours to make drums in Sweden isn't that right bubble.lol.:drumroll:


----------



## daz1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Ewwwwww. Raincoat.

human flavoured. (damn in needed a vomit emoticon)


----------



## Bubble (Sep 8, 2006)

daz1 said:


> Ah, the old days.
> 
> They used all of hat excess skin of yours to make drums in Sweden isn't that right bubble.lol.:drumroll:


Nope I think they used it to make a raincoat big enough to fit you :eekster:


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Did Bubble used to have a bubble ?


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

Bubble said:


> You neglected to mention that you are now wearing that leather jacket and doing it justice


I am ... well you better actually give it to me.


----------



## daz1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Bubble used to have a bubble?

You don't know the half of it.

He can tell you how big a bubble it used to be. He's done well.

Don't tell him though other wise his head will get bigger that David TENCH'S.


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

I've found you guys at last, I've been pinning for you


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

...hmmm... I don't recognise you.... 

...have you changed your hair?!


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

PNW said:


> I've found you guys at last, I've been pinning for you


We are here doing what we do best Pete.
Riding bikes and talking crap.


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

PNW said:


> I've found you guys at last, I've been pinning for you


Hi Pete.


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

You are in a safe place now. Away from all the madness.


----------



## cam-i-am (Sep 15, 2005)

may I have this dance?


----------



## pp69 (Oct 25, 2005)

Too much work and no notiuce of things quitening down in the last place - darn, there was another pp as well when I joined :-/


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

pp69 said:


> Too much work and no notiuce of things quitening down in the last place - darn, there was another pp as well when I joined :-/





cam-i-am said:


> may I have this dance?


Welcome gentlemen. :thumbsup:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Happy, happy, joy, joy.

I missed you guys.


----------



## jimmy L (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello,

I was once a misunderstood, misrepresented and rejected (expelled) member of the other place not to be mentioned. I don't know you guys very well but would like to broker a peace deal, and entend the hand of friendship to fellow outcasts chosen or protesting. You are welcome to vote on it. 

Jimmy L


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

jimmy L said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was once a misunderstood, misrepresented and rejected (expelled) member of the other place not to be mentioned. I don't know you guys very well but would like to broker a peace deal, and entend the hand of friendship to fellow outcasts chosen or protesting. You are welcome to vote on it.
> 
> Jimmy L


Welcome Jimmy L.
Any playing up and we give your name, phone number and address to the guys on the Turner forum. 

WTF is the Big Laugh emoticon?!?!?!?!


----------



## jimmy L (Oct 16, 2005)

Cool mate, roger that. Don't want to get off side with those homers eh:madmax: 

So who's the biggest bike tragic on here?


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

TR said:


> Welcome Jimmy L.
> Any playing up and we give your name, phone number and address to the guys on the Turner forum.
> 
> And the Whyte forum for their one member.    :cornut:
> ...


We are all happy here.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

cruz said:


> We are all happy here.


Why WOULDN'T we be!?!??!?!?!


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

TR said:


> Why WOULDN'T we be!?!??!?!?!


Well, some people aren't after entering mtb races which use dirt and bitumen roads, but other than that it is all okay. We's happy to be different here. 

And we feel sorry for the Whyte rider.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

White, black, yellow, tall, fat, skinny....whatever.
I am happy to ride with any of them.
Those short riders with widdle wegs are something altogether different though.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

You idiot TR.  :ciappa: ut: rft:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

cruz said:


> You idiot TR.  :ciappa: ut: rft:


Kind of fun to have around though.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Aren't you supposed to be preening yourself for the big night tonight?

Good chance of going for your 4th.:yikes:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

cruz said:


> Aren't you supposed to be preening yourself for the big night tonight?
> 
> Good chance of going for your 4th.:yikes:


Already preened.
No chance of that I am afraid.


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

cruz said:


> Well, some people aren't after entering mtb races which use dirt and bitumen roads, but other than that it is all okay. We's happy to be different here.
> 
> And we feel sorry for the Whyte rider.


_snicker snicker_

The Whyte rider is feeling oh-so-comfortable on his 6in of dual suspension lovliness... but thanks for asking..


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Am I interupting something sweet?


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

I enjoy long walks on the beach, romantic dinners and… oh wait wrong forum.  

Welcome to the boards all! Most of you guys have been here for a while anyway, it’s cool to see a bit more life on the Aussie boards here at MTBR. I hope things are a little friendlier here! :thumbsup:

Happy trails.

Dave.


----------



## whataboutben (Oct 6, 2005)

I am the Prince of Chichester!


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

TR said:


> White, black, yellow, tall, fat, skinny....whatever.
> I am happy to ride with any of them.
> Those short riders with widdle wegs are something altogether different though.


OI, I may be short but at least I have a head in proportion of the rest of my body!:skep:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

wenji said:


> OI, I may be short but at least I have a head in proportion of the rest of my body!:skep:


ONLY because your legs are so widdle.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Where is that photo of Wenji in the black bikini when you need it.


----------



## AusMTB Orienteer (Jun 30, 2006)

Gaaah
there never seems to be any action around Sydney


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Unlike us, they are probably all out riding.


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

AusMTB Orienteer said:


> Gaaah
> there never seems to be any action around Sydney


We're professional post whores up here and part time bike riders 
And welcome to Scott24 Team Ventana, Greg:thumbsup:

Pete


----------



## eXRider (Aug 25, 2005)

HELLO!.......(well you did say shout out)  

Nice to see so much activity in here :thumbsup:


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

cruz said:


> Where is that photo of Wenji in the black bikini when you need it.


Let's just get this straight...there is NEVER a need for that photo...unless there is a fireplace around...:nono:


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Hey exrider-Lance :thumbsup: ridden that mtb lately ?


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

wenji said:


> Let's just get this straight...there is NEVER a need for that photo...unless there is a fireplace around...:nono:


I may post it up, for all too see. :thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

PorKy said:


> I may post it up, for all too see. :thumbsup:


there maybe a few of the Witch and SC...Fairy, frolicking in the water at Charlie Moreland Camp ground. :winker:


----------



## eXRider (Aug 25, 2005)

Dillon said:


> Hey exrider-Lance:thumbsup: ridden that mtb lately ?


Hi Dillon, yeah every wednesday night it gets used  , but the weekends are usually taken by the Moto at the moment 

I've committed to doing the 6 hr solo though so I'd better ride the mtb a bit more.....:thumbsup:


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

Frolicking.....  :thumbsup:


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

JimmyAU said:


> there maybe a few of the Witch and SC...Fairy, frolicking in the water at Charlie Moreland Camp ground. :winker:


Read your avatar Jimmy........:skep:


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

eXRider said:


> HELLO!.......(well you did say shout out)
> 
> Nice to see so much activity in here :thumbsup:


Hey Lance, good to see another familiar face/name.


----------



## eXRider (Aug 25, 2005)

Gordy said:


> Hey Lance, good to see another familiar face/name.


Hi Gordy....could'nt resist reposting this one...


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

So apparently, I do ride, occasionally. It is an old photo though. Thanks Ex.


----------



## LazyRay (Sep 17, 2006)

So this is where the roll call is being taken...

LazyRay.. Here, present and accounted for


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

About time Lazy Man, sorry can't talk about riding. Still painting and oiling the deck.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

If people hadn't been there before they would not guess where that could be, quite a view.


----------



## eXRider (Aug 25, 2005)

Yeah thats a nice spot, surprising how far you can see from there.....


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

I can see Tamborine and Grand Plaza and If that boofhead would move outta the way, maybe more.


----------



## Jay 54 (Sep 18, 2006)

I am unsure if I have entered the darkside or seen the light ! Regardless, hello to all and may the ranting continue.


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Gordy, how long have you been a member of the Rats for, I seem to remeber having some battles with you back in Sport class. I used to ride with a Tioga tension disc wheel, you'd remember the bike, but perhaps not the rider...


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

I was a member back in the early to mid 90's. Oppy was still in high school, Terry Dan was president most years and we had a lot of fun. I do remember the Tioga disc and its funny sound.


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Gordyau said:


> I was a member back in the early to mid 90's. Oppy was still in high school, Terry Dan was president most years and we had a lot of fun. I do remember the Tioga disc and its funny sound.


Are the Rats still the same, might be looking for a club to join next season, would be good to reaquaint myself with some old faces...


----------



## Bad Santa (Apr 10, 2006)

Jay 54 said:


> I am unsure if I have entered the darkside or seen the light ! Regardless, hello to all and may the ranting continue.


Welcome Jay 54. I must have misplaced my glasses as I'm sturuggling to read between the lines to work out if you go by another name elsewhere. :ihih:


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

NoWay Ray said:


> Are the Rats still the same, might be looking for a club to join next season, would be good to reaquaint myself with some old faces...


I haven't been a member for a couple of years. I believe Gillian is Pres. these days.


----------



## Rhino-x (Sep 17, 2006)

HI, my name is Rhino. I like to turn the cranks fast, and drink Jack Daniels with Mouthwash.


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

Geez, I've gotta travel all the way to the US just to be a forum lurker.. Noice to see you've all found your happy place..


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

:skep: hmmm who could this be ?


----------



## Ecka (Jan 19, 2006)

NoWay Ray said:


> Are the Rats still the same, might be looking for a club to join next season, would be good to reaquaint myself with some old faces...


I believe the RATS are in the process of changing their name.

Upon seeing that old Rats jersey being modelled by Gordyau, I checked my collection and found one, looks almost brand new, although now around 2 sizes too small around the gurth.

From memory the Rats had a competition to design a new Jersey and that was obviously the winner, I think it was done by Brownyn B.........

Oh and Hello everyone another Brisbane MTBer here. 
Been on here for years but never registered until recently.

Cheers


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Ecka= Darren Eckhold??? 

Remeber that name from a long time ago. At least that jersey was prettier than the one before it, the pink/red/black never really did it for me... Think I still have a ratty sticker at home, as well as all my RATS newsletters from that time period, might have to pull them out for the weekend!


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

HInt for Dillon, I believe I've ridden a 24hr with you and TR and Alien and ... at Fellcrag a couple of years ago, before pissing off to Melbourne.. Still missing Brissie trails after 2 years. Just don't have the variety and convenience down here. My daily forum entertainment suddenly disappeared a couple of weeks ago, so had to hunt.


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Ahhh, I remember you :thumbsup: 

 at you losing your entertainment


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

J_775 said:


> HInt for Dillon, I believe I've ridden a 24hr with you and TR and Alien and ... .


let me guess!

...ghosts of bikes past?!... :idea:

...TR's superlight asking for attention?!! :???:

...ahhhhh... run out of guesses...


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

Electric Panda said:


> let me guess!
> 
> ...ghosts of bikes past?!... :idea:
> 
> ...


nope TR's Superlight gets plenty of attention


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

JimmyAU said:


> nope TR's Superlight gets plenty of attention


:???: ... maybe he has sold it... to...

...Jimmy?! ut:


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Electric Panda said:


> :???: ... maybe he has sold it... to...
> 
> ...Jimmy?! ut:


Correct!!!


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

....that's why I am called Electric Panda see!! I am fast like electricity!!  

A normal panda would have taken hours to work that out!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Ecka said:


> I believe the RATS are in the process of changing their name.
> 
> Upon seeing that old Rats jersey being modelled by Gordyau, I checked my collection and found one, looks almost brand new, although now around 2 sizes too small around the gurth.
> 
> ...


Hey Darren, Does Wayne also frequent these forums?
Grant.


----------



## cam-i-am (Sep 15, 2005)

Dillon said:


> Ahhh, I remember you :thumbsup:
> 
> at you losing your entertainment


did you share initials with jesus?:skep:


----------



## tomb (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello peeps, just checking my name off the list.

Its a shame everyone cant play nice down under but thems the brakes. It is nice to see this forum active though.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

tomb said:


> Hello peeps, just checking my name off the list.
> 
> Its a shame everyone cant play nice down under but thems the brakes. It is nice to see this forum active though.


There are no worries about playing nice here Tom. :thumbsup:

Good to see another Ventanaphile on here.


----------



## tomb (Sep 6, 2005)

If only all of us rode ours


----------



## Ecka (Jan 19, 2006)

Gordyau said:


> Hey Darren, Does Wayne also frequent these forums?
> Grant.


Hi Grant 
I don't believe Wayne is on here or any forums for that matter.

Bit like myself - 8 posts in 10 months.

However it is interesting just sitting back and reading here or MTB DIRT every now and then, knowing what we know, and working out whos from the original era etc etc.
Quite amusing.

I might become more social soon.

See ya


----------



## J_775 (Sep 14, 2006)

cam-i-am said:


> did you share initials with jesus?:skep:


:thumbsup: Correct you are sir, head of the class for you. I've got to get back up there for all these new trails I keep reading about.


----------



## PNW (May 25, 2006)

I'm back on the scene 
My computer has had a virus/trojan for the last week, anyway my anti-virus software, AVG, desided it would do something about it this morning:thumbsup:


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

geez man... bike, computer! what next?!


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Electric Panda said:


> geez man... bike, computer! what next?!


Gold bits??


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

_(snicker, snicker)_


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Electric Panda said:


> geez man... bike, computer! what next?!


Hope he has his wireless connection encrypted after what I saw on the news tonight!!!


----------



## nikko (Sep 28, 2006)

CamoNiko represent.:thumbsup: 

A little birdy (well . . . Dillon) told where to fid you lot.

What's the use of a forum without sillyness?


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

nikko said:


> CamoNiko represent.:thumbsup:
> 
> A little birdy (well . . . Dillon) told where to fid you lot.
> 
> What's the use of a forum without sillyness?


None of that silliness here Nikko!!!
I wont allow it!!


----------



## nikko (Sep 28, 2006)

Oops. Sorry boss.


----------



## cam-i-am (Sep 15, 2005)

nikko said:


> CamoNiko represent.:thumbsup:
> 
> A little birdy (well . . . Dillon) told where to fid you lot.
> 
> What's the use of a forum without sillyness?


did you bring your needles? this is our time, this is our market...you go first....


----------



## nikko (Sep 28, 2006)

cam-i-am said:


> did you bring your needles? this is our time, this is our market...you go first....


I know!

With the recent success of CamoNiko Protection Systems (CNPS) at the World Champs we are clearly on the crest of a success tsunami. It's not widely known that Sam Hill and Rennie were still completely protected - despite their APPARENT lack of protective gear under their skin suits - by CNPS.

Currently working on the final drafts for an advertising blitz.

Following recent events, I have started developement of protective gear for scuba divers and will be testing first prototypes this weekend now that our pool is up and running. I just need a volunteer to attempt to thrust a spear through the tough cotton exterior of my vest. Will keep you posted.


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

nikko said:


> I know!
> 
> With the recent success of CamoNiko Protection Systems (CNPS) at the World Champs we are clearly on the crest of a success tsunami. It's not widely known that Sam Hill and Rennie were still completely protected - despite their APPARENT lack of protective gear under their skin suits - by CNPS.
> 
> ...


If only you'd had the product developed 3 weeks ago... What a success tsunami you'd have had now...:thumbsup:


----------



## cam-i-am (Sep 15, 2005)

nikko said:


> I know!
> 
> With the recent success of CamoNiko Protection Systems (CNPS) at the World Champs we are clearly on the crest of a success tsunami. It's not widely known that Sam Hill and Rennie were still completely protected - despite their APPARENT lack of protective gear under their skin suits - by CNPS.
> 
> ...


Nikko , I think we have to bring in a third member to our empire. I think this person can in no way contribute to any aspect of our business, and will probably just embezzle funds to fund the build of his new Niner project...but he is important.

That new scuba product you describe, there is only one possible name I can see it launching with, and that is the intellectual property that we'll buy in if we choose to go to market with the " No Way! Ray suit".


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

cam-i-am said:


> Nikko , I think we have to bring in a third member to our empire. I think this person can in no way contribute to any aspect of our business, and will probably just embezzle funds to fund the build of his new Niner project...but he is important.
> 
> That new scuba product you describe, there is only one possible name I can see it launching with, and that is the intellectual property that we'll buy in if we choose to go to market with the " No Way! Ray suit".


Hey, given how often I tend to crash, I could prove to be quite the advertisement for your product!

Speaking of Niner project, big thanks to Porky, who "found" a set of disc brakes in his garage! Mate, how small a bike did they come off, the cables are way too short...


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

NoWay Ray said:


> Hey, given how often I tend to crash, I could prove to be quite the advertisement for your product!
> 
> Speaking of Niner project, big thanks to Porky, who "found" a set of disc brakes in his garage! Mate, how small a bike did they come off, the cables are way too short...


Oh dear, she did not need to read that comment Ray. :madmax:

Oh well, at least everyone elses bikes are all up and running though. :thumbsup:


----------



## cam-i-am (Sep 15, 2005)

NoWay Ray said:


> Hey, given how often I tend to crash, I could prove to be quite the advertisement for your product!
> 
> Speaking of Niner project, big thanks to Porky, who "found" a set of disc brakes in his garage! Mate, how small a bike did they come off, the cables are way too short...


could you say the cables were a bit widdle?


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Way too widdle...


----------



## wenji (May 1, 2006)

:incazzato:


----------



## aaron01 (May 17, 2006)

morning all,
wondered where you lot got too, after a bit of a hiatus I go back to find the majority moved, then I saw TR last week (sorry to be rude) & remebered a site full of weird & wonderful bikes etc.


----------



## Pitto (Sep 26, 2005)

aaron01 said:


> morning all,
> wondered where you lot got too, after a bit of a hiatus I go back to find the majority moved, then I saw TR last week (sorry to be rude) & remebered a site full of weird & wonderful bikes etc.


Youve been quiet lately mate, Been Busy up your way??

G


----------



## aaron01 (May 17, 2006)

Pitto said:


> Youve been quiet lately mate, Been Busy up your way??
> 
> G


Plenty of work ATM + a bout of chicken pox + trying to find a new chef has had me going since the epic, then my wife & I are expecting the latest arrival within 4 weeks so not alot of riding ATM except with my 4 year old in tow.


----------



## scotty01 (Oct 3, 2006)

Hello all Scott here I am new to this forum thing so I have no idea what you are talking about in most of the threads but I have ridden with a few of you so I’m sure I’ll catch on quick.


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

scotty01 said:


> Hello all Scott here I am new to this forum thing so I have no idea what you are talking about in most of the threads but I have ridden with a few of you so I'm sure I'll catch on quick.


Scott with the Blue bullet, soon to also be Yeti 575? Welcome aboard!


----------



## fly72 (Sep 21, 2006)

I have posted elsewhere but should have started here. Not here for any alteria motive, I just missed all your banter.


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

_(teehee) _

I have heard all you miss is the ruckus about closing down trails Fly! :arf:

..bit of BB voyeurism... :winker:


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

NoWay Ray said:


> Scott with the Blue bullet, soon to also be Yeti 575? Welcome aboard!


Yup that's Scotty

Scott about time you stopped Lurking :thumbsup:


----------



## scotty01 (Oct 3, 2006)

Well I’m always the last to show up for anything and usually pulling up the rear on the trail so to show up any earlier here would be disappointing


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

NoWay Ray said:


> Speaking of Niner project, big thanks to Porky, who "found" a set of disc brakes in his garage! Mate, how small a bike did they come off, the cables are way too short...


It was like a clown bike with a boutique name on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Roadie Rob (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi my name is Roadie I like cool walks on the beach, reading comics and riding with like minded people.


----------



## top_dog (Jul 22, 2005)

*Long time no see*

I was wondering where you lot got to.

Dillon pointed me in the right direction.

Tom


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Good to see you over here Top Dog. Yes, steel is real. (new h/t coming soon)
Also, Summer night rides with drinks afterwards are back on again, unless we end up at a hotel during the ride.

For interested parties there will be a night ride from Bunya through IronBark and out to Samford Hotel coming up soon, sometime before Christmas. Drinks and a feed and then some drinks and then a casual ride back through some secret lantana tracks.


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Whaoh, is that correct what I read??? Starting at Bunya? That is a fair way to ride back after a few drinks, better up my training regime then, especially after last times effort...

I foresee a few CMO points happening that ride!


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

errrr.... yeah it is actually... how many drinks where you thinking?!

I have an idea... park near a pub... go for a ride... come back and have a few drinks!!


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

Electric Panda said:


> errrr.... yeah it is actually... how many drinks where you thinking?!
> 
> I have an idea... park near a pub... go for a ride... come back and have a few drinks!!


I have a better idea.
Ride at Bunya, ride back to my place, drink beer, spirits, wine, all of the above; call cab/ sleep on the floor at my place.


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

I would have to ride on the black stuff to your place TR and my bike, as you very well know, is highly allergic to it. If it includes nude swimming then that is okay then.  
We could just sit in a car park and drink like yobs though.


----------



## TR (Jan 12, 2004)

cruz said:


> I would have to ride on the black stuff to your place TR and my bike, as you very well know, is highly allergic to it. If it includes nude swimming then that is okay then.
> We could just sit in a car park and drink like yobs though.


How did you plan to get from Bunyaville to Samford pub if you were not going to touch the black stuff????

Drinking like a yob in a carpark is AOK with me too.


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

I feel you blokes are heading in the right direction. 

How about the weekend after the 6hr?


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Via secret hobbit trails in lantana of course. Maybe a good idea if we can organise this to occur with a full moon though. No lights etc, you know how it is. :thumbsup: 

Being a yob is fine of course, just need a couple of the 'local' boys to rock up and deliver the pizzas after the ride. Sound okay?


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

EP, this is usually done on a Thursday night but it will happen when most are available this time of year so that may be a weekend night or even arvo/evening.
Have you got your hardtail yet? Get with the times EP.


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

naah... I am keeping with the times and going fully comfortable...

you guys heading to the 6hr?

I know you're not TR....


----------



## cruz (Feb 2, 2004)

Night work all week. Not many others are going either I believe. I think a Sunday ride is being organised though. Have fun there.


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Electric Panda said:


> errrr.... yeah it is actually... how many drinks where you thinking?!
> 
> I have an idea... park near a pub... go for a ride... come back and have a few drinks!!


sadly, it only took 3 drinks last time and I was all over the place going home.

Your idea takes all the fun out of it..


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

I am not riding 6hr, so if there is a ride going Sun, I could be interested.


----------



## NoWay Ray (Mar 19, 2004)

Any ideas/ suggestions for a Sunday ride? Not doing the 6hr and interested in doing something a little different.


----------



## PorKy (May 13, 2006)

NoWay Ray said:


> sadly, it only took 3 drinks last time and I was all over the place going home.
> 
> Your idea takes all the fun out of it..


3 More like 2 drinks Ray. You were slurring your speech, hurting the lantana and frieghtning the scouts  But it was hilarious:thumbsup:


----------



## Oxford (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

of course:madman:


----------



## fryshaun (Apr 24, 2006)

HI!  ... looks like this is the place to be! oh yea.. I'm shaun if you don't know me.


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

Hey there Shaun lad! .. haven't seen you around for awhile... you been riding?


----------



## fryshaun (Apr 24, 2006)

Yep.. working and riding.. training up for the 12hr so haven't been online much :thumbsup:


----------



## Electric Panda (Jan 8, 2006)

cool! might see around the tracks!


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

Yo yo roadie Shaun, what up ya'll :thumbsup:


----------



## Gordyau (Sep 6, 2006)

Fixie Shaun, welcome.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

can brisbanites living overseas play in this thread??


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

Nah, residents only. 

How did the new bike decision go Chris?


----------



## Dillon (May 7, 2005)

OH no another SC fan !


----------



## JimmyAU (Jun 15, 2005)

hey we almost have the whole gang:thumbsup:


----------



## top_dog (Jul 22, 2005)

Who needs a Santa Claus when you can have a Tin Donkey?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Neildy said:


> Nah, residents only.
> 
> How did the new bike decision go Chris?


Which one?? 

The Superlight is only missing a front der and tryes and is then good to go. Decided to give it some saddle time before I ditch everything for the mystical all in one bike...

The roadie is well ... undecided. I have everything bar a frame. Currently tossing up between a Surly Cross Check or Pacer, Gunnar CrossHairs or Sport OR.... Soma Double Cross or (drool) wait for the new (drool) lugged Road Sport.... its a cantis and fatties V DP and skinnys debate...

I am truly hopeless I know...


----------



## Neildy (May 8, 2006)

You are amongst the hopeless bike whore Chris.
Just one of many, Welcome.


----------

